

An introduction to SCSS - Your style sheet on steroids - sid6376
http://www.dzyngiri.com/?p=802

======
moron
We use SCSS where I work. If you're thinking about starting with it, I'd
advise against that because the sass binary causes me a lot of problems. I
like the language and the concept is good, but the implementation is a
constant thorn in my side. All this expressive power rules, until you're
driven to frustration just getting the damn thing to spit out a stylesheet.

I don't know this field very well, but perhaps a more mature CSS preprocessor
would be better, or just hold off until this one isn't such a nightmare (no
idea when that will be). Just my two cents.

~~~
cherrypy
I'm just curious, what problems have you faced with SCSS?

